# 05 Silver SE-R 70k



## flavspec03 (Jun 22, 2009)

I just recently sold my 2003 sentra spec-v because I am in search for an Altima SER for more power size and refinement. I found a Silver 05 that I can get for 11k but I'm put off by the fact that the car has 70k miles on it. I test drove the car and loved it and the owner has been meticulous with the maintenance and logs, the car owned by an older guy and there are no mods so I doubt he was doggin the car all the time . I'm just looking for guidance as to whether I should jump on it or walk away. Thanks


----------



## samuraidom (Jan 24, 2009)

Sounds good, you should still look it over but I got my 05 ser with 62K for 19K and have had no problems.


----------

